# Fun couple of hours at Yuba



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Fuzzyfisher was nice enough to let me tag along with him on a Yuba trip. I got there about two hours after he did and after a phone call, here came a small dot from accross the lake that materialized into a snowmobile! haha 
[attachment=4:2nk9otfe]P1020063.JPG[/attachment:2nk9otfe]
We got back to the spot and tried for some Pike on one rod and Perch on the other. After about an hour we had a couple fat perch on the ice and no pike. We switched the Pike rig to a Perch rig and spent the last two hours watching the rod tips for the light bite. 
[attachment=0:2nk9otfe]P1020057.JPG[/attachment:2nk9otfe]
[attachment=1:2nk9otfe]P1020054.JPG[/attachment:2nk9otfe]
[attachment=2:2nk9otfe]P1020055.JPG[/attachment:2nk9otfe]
[attachment=3:2nk9otfe]P1020061.JPG[/attachment:2nk9otfe]
We were both close on limits and it was my second time ever going for perch. The first time was 10 years ago at Pine View. Fuzzy was a hoot to fish with and a great guide for the bigger perch. All fish were caught in 30-35 feet of water near the bottom. Jigs where tipped with perch eyes, and waxies.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, nice perch! Looks like a great time.


----------



## stevefan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yes, real nice perch you got there. Nice report


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fat fish there buddy. I had a neighbor head down that way today with a party of 5 all of which got skunked. I think maybe you (with the help of the snowmobile) were able to get away from the crowds which probably helped a lot...plus I bet Fuzzy is a heck of a guide...that guy can catch some fish!


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow look at those fat perch. Great catch. :shock:


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Good job, that perch is a hog.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

|-O-| 

Piggies! Very nice. It's good to hear some better news out of Yuba.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nor-tah, you catch some nice fish, no matter what species. Those are some perch to be proud of!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!! It was a fun day. I filleted all of them last night and cooked up a couple to try them. Its true what people say, they are SO tasty!! I may try the pig out perch recipe now that I got the main ingredient!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you sure those are perch and not footballs??? :shock: 

Those are some FAT and LONG perch! I dare say they'd make a meal.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those are some pretty good sized Perch! I might have to take a trip down there!


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Great report! It sounds like you guys have it figured out. I have had several friends head out there this season and return with little or no success. 

I'm thinking of heading down there this weekend for some perch pounding, if my wife will allow me. 

Herb


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some big fat pearch there.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, more photoshopped fish pictures from weekend warrior.... errrr... I mean Nor-tah. :roll:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude how bout some deodorant, or maybe you could just keep those arms down!!?? :twisted: 
You still going to Strawberry soon?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah....you're a bum !!

Nice report, looks like a good time !!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Envious is all we'll say...**** one of these days we're going there...thanks for sharing...Enviooouuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, now I know what all the fuss is about when people talk about eating Perch. I just had a lunch of deep fried perch and fetichini noodles and it was AMAZING!! I was happy the fillets stayed a good size becuase I though they might shrink in the oil. I have to get back there and get some more now. Nice big fish sticks homemade!! Here are some food pics for Orvis. :wink:
[attachment=1:2vw9jyan]P1020066.JPG[/attachment:2vw9jyan]
[attachment=0:2vw9jyan]P1020065.JPG[/attachment:2vw9jyan]


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It has been a while since I have seen some food pics in a report thanks for the tribute! But since I don't like fish you pasta was looking the best to me. It is only about 6-7 weeks away for the 2nd anual southern OC run get your luckycraft ready! That goes double for you soccer lovin rapala!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

:shock: |-O-| |-O-| 

Nice fish.... for perch anyway...


----------

